# NOAA mosquito 6-21-08



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I know that nip will have the complete rundown on the day but heres the breif weights for the day. 11bs to win a few 10lb bags and then 9lbs all the way down to 8 someting for the Rod Makers gift card. We caught alout of fish but only managed 8lbs 3oz just could not get a big bite another well run event from the Master Nip.

Mark


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Same thing for us Mark I think we finished 12th only thing is I missed a big one. Maybe I should have brought more frogs


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Weeds are my enemy!!! Coulda,woulda,shoulda...

Appreciate the kind words Ranger- 

Update of pics were online early this a.m.- the board weights are on there as well.

www.dobass.com

Big congrats to Steve hatfield and Mark McQuate with over 11lbs. and really cementing their big money wins these past few years. $5800 for this day!

I'm always impressed with consistency- many other teams in top10 epitomize this- Saywells, Glavic/Bastain,Prvonozac,Dixon,Hankins/Shriver and more!

Congrats to all!!!

nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

BassBoy 

I could not get a fish to touch a frog not even in practice, I'm not sure if I was fishing it to fast or what. They would hit a buzzer just fine so I thought maybe the frog was even to slow. I wasnt working it that fast but I kept it moving more than stopping alout.

Mark


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Fun Day! We fished in sight of Hatfield and McQuate just about all day. I think the four of us knew we would be battl'in. 
Boated plenty, lost/missed some but that's part of this game. 
Got some gas money and a little extra too so no complaints here.
Makes up for that disaster that was Berlin a month ago!

Nip, great show.....again!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you have the names listed for who took what place?


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Mark I don't know my partner couldn't get a frog bite either but I boated 7 keepers on it. I guess thats why its my specialty


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://dobass.myphotoalbum.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album15&id=62108_050

Peple- you can always go to the homepage and click onto the dobass photohost for results within 24 hrs (if not immediately) there is a picture of the board with names and tallies found within the event itself, above is the direct link to Mosquito...

USUALLY I get the actual dobass webpage for each event within the week...I'm buiding something right now though and living in mud and concrete. My dog likes mud and concrete more than I, my wife does not like it at all. Worksite priority over webpages for now, photo host will have to do  

nip


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Nip. I just keep getting lost in the site and dont know where to ge when i surf it.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

a site link to NOAA?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

cmiller said:


> a site link to NOAA?


http://dobass.com/100PERCENT.html


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

so NOAA on the river next year? took over 13lbs to win a wed. night tournament a few weeks ago, its absolutely amazing


----------



## RANGER8066 (Apr 13, 2006)

If You Had Your Regular Partner, You Might Have Done Better....


----------

